# Vxr



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Shot in JPEG and without adjusting white balance in the camera, had very yellow street lights. Thats going to change from now but heres what I got on the night..


VXR5 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VXR4 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VXR3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VXR2 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VXR1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VasVXR2 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VasAndVXR by GMDOnline, on Flickr

One just before leaving..


CanaryWharf031213 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Hoping now shooting in raw will help me out more, need to get my hands on lightroom.

Throw your opinions at me and some pointers please


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love nike air hurrache stil got an old pair from the early 90's 

o car looks good too what figures is it doing?


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Clean the car before taking photos of it. The colours are very dull too.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> love nike air hurrache stil got an old pair from the early 90's
> 
> o car looks good too what figures is it doing?


Cheers

Well when buying he was quoted at 310bhp not sure on the torque but this was on a poor looking chart, I'd say about 270/280.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Adam_P said:


> Clean the car before taking photos of it. The colours are very dull too.


Well, I know the car was dirty was a bit of a last minute plan and as for dull colours, I'll bare that in mind


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great location, where were these shot?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

You can see my old apartment from there! God I miss The Wharf!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Where did you park for these shots? Wouldn't mind taking a few shots there myself. Canary wharf looks smashing in the background.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Willows-dad said:


> Where did you park for these shots? Wouldn't mind taking a few shots there myself. Canary wharf looks smashing in the background.


Go to the Hilton Docklands, it's based in Downtown, SE16. Smack bang opposite the wharf


----------

